# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  الهلال مضروب

## محمد عوض حبشي

*بضربة جزاء نفذها فيصل موسى 
الأن الدقيقة 48 الشوط الثاني
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*يا حبشي الكورة انتهت ولا لسه عشان نرقص
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*يا حبشي الحقنا سريع لمن تنهتي ههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*حبشى ما تهظر !!
*

----------


## ود الزعيم

*الكورة انتهت
                        	*

----------


## ساكواها

*انتهت
                        	*

----------


## محمد عوض حبشي

*انتهت
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


ايووووووووووووووووووووي يووووووووووووووووووووي يوووووووووووووووووووووووووي الجماعة انضربوا والله الليله عرس عديييييييييييييل كده و الضربهم منو فريق عديلهم ههههههههههههههههه




وكالعادة مشينا نشغلها للجماعة في الفيس قفلوا الكتابة في الصفحات بتاعاتهم ههههههههههه اتقفلي
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 6 ( الأعضاء 6 والزوار 0)     ‏عجبكو, ‏الأبيض ضميرك, ‏الدسكو, ‏ابولين, ‏ساكواها, ‏ود الزعيم

مبرووووووووووووووووووك يا حلوين واحد يجازف الاقوان هي قصدي المسمار خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
                        	*

----------


## شرقاوي

*صلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالاح ادرييييييييييييييييييييييييييييس 
متامر علي الهلال 
والهلال يرفع شكوي 
ويقول ان اهل شندي يرئسة صلاح ادريس 
وهذا مخالف للقانون 
وصلاح ادريس وجمال الوالي والمريخ والاتحاد 
يتامرون علي الهلال 
كلمة رئيس نادي الهلال لصحيفة حبيب البلاد يوم 29/4/2011
                        	*

----------


## شرقاوي

*مبروك يا شباب 
دي هو نادي الرجل العظيم ودي البرير 
حسب اعلام الهلاك
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*الباتو القوى ديل منو ياناس ؟؟؟!!!!
*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*أحب دار جعل ويييييييييييييييييييي وييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي
*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*النية زاملة سيدا البرير شرب ماروى
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*ألف مبروك يا شباب . . . و الغريق قدام . . . عقبال طبيق الحنة
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*يابرير  المهلهل بتاعك لاجوه لابره فقد الجوله   ومع الافريقي راجياه مذله   بأذن المولي  باي باي  هلال زرقان  انتهي الدرس 
*

----------


## الحارث

*
*

----------


## محمد عوض حبشي

*بل المتآمر هو ولدهم فيصل موسى........
غواصة والضرب من نيران صديق
                        	*

----------


## شمس الدين شريف

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بعشرة دار جعل عشرة على عشرة 
*

----------


## سامى عبدالحميد

*مبروك ---راجين الافريقى ---راجى الله يكون دمار شامل
*

----------


## عجبكو

*في انتظار استقالة كل الهلال لعيبة علي جمهور علي اعلام علي .......................زز


خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
                        	*

----------


## شمس الدين شريف

*ألحقونا بي أخبار الزريبة بسرعة يا شباب أنحنا مساهرين الليلة :ZZWHIP::ZZWHIP:
*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*     راحو
                             شمار فى مرقه
*

----------


## وهبة

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووك ..............زوعقبال الخماسية بتونس
                        	*

----------


## بدرالدين خليل

*يلا ياناس النسور شدو عليكم معانا شوية
                        	*

----------


## حسن بشير

*أحب الجعليه فردا فرد
وعقبال الطيران من الافريقيه يا جلافيط
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*تهيئ تهيئ تهيئ
:mbrok:
 الكورة انتهت ولا لسه؟!
:58:
...

*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووك و عقبال الافريقي
هسي دا فريييق عليكم الله نمور دار جعل لاعبين بعشرة من الدقيقة 23 يلا يا افريقي اديهم القاضية
                        	*

----------


## بدرالدين خليل

*ياها المحرية في اهل مزمل ابو القاسم
                        	*

----------


## بدرالدين خليل

*الهلال شندي يشكومزمل ابوالقاسم لتامره مع اهلي شندي ضد الهليل




*

----------


## طارق حامد

*المخزن عملها في المبشتن
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*لا حولا
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*أهلينا   أرجنتينا    يا  أخوانا   خبر   بيت   البكاء   شنو    واحد   حريف    يجيب   الأخبار   من  الزريبه
*

----------


## elsmani

*داررررررررررررررر جعل
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*اتمســـــــــــــــمري
*

----------


## محمد عوض حبشي

*شكوى الهلال في مزمل 
إذ كيف له أن يشجع فريقين في وقت واحد...........
الأهلي شندي والمريخ العاصمي إذا هناك تزوير
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد عوض حبشي
					

شكوى الهلال في مزمل 
إذ كيف له أن يشجع فريقين في وقت واحد...........
الأهلي شندي والمريخ العاصمي إذا هناك تزوير



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
علاقة مزمل بالهزيمة شنو .. يا ربي كان لاعب معاهم
امممم عرفت


























مقيد في كشوفات الفريق
لا لا ما ممكن 
















طيب شنو















مسجل عضوية في النادي :p_fly_drop:
                        	*

----------


## alhawii

*أهلى شندى مااااااابصدق ههههههههههههههههههههههه 
*

----------


## ود الزعيم

*عشرة الأهلي عشرة علي عشرة!
نجاح قاسم.. صدارة مريخ.. فوز أرسنال وضربة بارسا.. ماشة معانا باسطة!
نمور دار جعل سووها والكيف اكتمل!
وود موسى ختاها في الشبك بي مهل!
هيبة يا المريخ هيبة يا البارسا!
عشرة بلا كشرة!
نمور دار جعل.. سبب الزعل!
المؤامرة كبيرة.. والضربة خطيرة!
في كتب التاريخ: كتلة المتمة!
وفي كتاب الحاضر: كتلة شندي!
                        	*

----------

